# 1 To de RAM???



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2004)

un ami qui est PC m'a montré une revue PC avec tous les processeurs PC du moment,leur prix etc...
et j'ai vu que l'athlon 64 supporte 1024 Go de RAM!!!
ma question ,est ce que le G5 qui est aussi un 64 peut théoriquement supporter 1 To de RAM?
les 8 Go actuels sont ils le maximum pour un G5 ,ou peut on aller plus loin,avec plus de slots et des barrettes de plus que 1Go ??


----------



## superpasteque (18 Novembre 2004)

Les G5 peuvent embarquer jusqu'a 8Go de ram, selon apple. "
Mais 1 tera ca serai vraiment sympa. mais entre 8Go et un tera il faut multiplier par ...... pas mal. Mais comment ils font pour atteintre 1 tera de ram, il ont 100 barrettes de 1Go? Sérieux il faudrait vérifier la source car ca dépasse le dommaine de la physique. Remplacé un "g" par un "t" s'est si vite fait, surtout dans les magazines. Bonne après midi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2004)

superpasteque a dit:
			
		

> Les G5 peuvent embarquer jusqu'a 8Go de ram, selon apple. "
> Mais 1 tera ca serai vraiment sympa. mais entre 8Go et un tera il faut multiplier par ...... pas mal. Mais comment ils font pour atteintre 1 tera de ram, il ont 100 barrettes de 1Go? Sérieux il faudrait vérifier la source car ca dépasse le dommaine de la physique. Remplacé un "g" par un "t" s'est si vite fait, surtout dans les magazines. Bonne après midi.



non ,c'est bien 1024 Go,cad THEORIQUEMENT supporté par l'athlon,mais évidement ,les barettes n'existent pas encore,c'est pourquoi je me demande si le G5 peut en THEORIE aller plus que 8Go ,il me semble que oui...


----------



## superpasteque (18 Novembre 2004)

Merci sydney, et bien l'informatique nous reserve bien des surprises. si tu as plus d'informations sur ce topic, merci de nous les faires parvenir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2004)

superpasteque a dit:
			
		

> Merci sydney, et bien l'informatique nous reserve bien des surprises. si tu as plus d'informations sur ce topic, merci de nous les faires parvenir.



en fait j'en sais pas plus ! j'ai été étonnée quand j'ai vu cette revue,mais il me semble avoir lu que par une bidouille,un type avait réussi a monter sa RAM a 16 Go sur un G5 et peut etre 64 Mo ...
il faudrait que quelqu'un qui s'y connait puisse nous en dire plus,en tout cas ,1To de RAM ,on se paye une ferrari pour ce prix!


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2004)

Il y a la théorie : 
- Un processeur qui code les infos en Ram et les traitent en 32bit ne peut pas physiquement gerer plus de 4Go de Ram d'un seul bloc.
- Un processeur 64bit peut, théoriquement gerer jusqu'à 200Po (Peta Octets) soit 200 000 Go.

En pratique, MacOS 9 ne sait gerer que 1.5Go de Ram au Max.
MacOS X porte ce chiffre à 2Go pour les G3/G4 (32bit) et.... ? pour les G5 mais de toute façon beaucoup plus que les 8Go annoncés.
Le jour où les barrettes de 2Go de Ram seront disponibles, les G5 pourront sans aucun doute porter leur max à 16Go.


----------



## nicogala (18 Novembre 2004)

Tu sais bien que souvent lorsque tu lis xxMo Max. sur les documents Apple ça signifie qu'en fonction du nombre de baies et de la taille maximum des barrettes au moment de la sortie du modèle on ne peut mettre que 2x1Go par ex. actuellement ... sur mon iMac Apple donne 1Go max (sous-entendu 2x512Mo) mais en fait il peut supporter 1,5Go ... 
Ta question porte en fait sur le théoriquement supportable...ça n'a d'autre intérêt que celui de la curiosité  (qui sature 8Go ?)


----------



## flakk (18 Novembre 2004)

ouais, comme le disais MarcMame, on parle plutôt de l'espace adressable...
 et de toute façon, on ne peut en mettre autant (physiquement parlant) qu'avec des design très spécifiques, genre mainframes et gros systèmes...

 D'ailleurs, n'étant pas expert dans le domaine... je me demandais.. sur les gros clusters, quand ils disent XXXGo de ram partagée, ca veut dire que chacun des miliers de pross est capable de tout adresser ?
 auquel cas, on arrive vite aux limites du citées plus haut non ?

 Sinon 8Go de ram, ca, y'en a qui en ont l'utilité... j'ai travaillé recemment sur un zSeries d'IBM avec énormément de ram... (genre 128Go si ma mémoire est bonne).
 Me demande pas pourquoi y'a besoin de tant de ram, ce genre de chiffres astronomiques me dépassent, mais je doute qu'ils les aient pour la beauté de la chose...
   C'est une fort belle bête d'ailleurs  
   (quoiqu'avec ses 5 metres cube, ses 2 tonnes et ses 15kW de conso, c'est pas hyper pratique à transporter en Lan ce truc  )


----------



## nicogala (18 Novembre 2004)

Ah mais de suite... on parlait de micro-informatique... pas du serveur de mails du Grand Strateger


----------



## flakk (18 Novembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais de suite... on parlait de micro-informatique... pas du serveur de mails du Grand Strateger


 bah.. jveux bien.. mais ca existe un micro ou il y ai suffisemment de slots pour mettre ne serait-ce que 8Go ?


----------



## nicogala (18 Novembre 2004)

Bah... ça déjà... c'est déjà pas mal je trouve...


----------



## bacman (18 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il y a la théorie :
> - Un processeur qui code les infos en Ram et les traitent en 32bit ne peut pas physiquement gerer plus de 4Go de Ram d'un seul bloc.
> - Un processeur 64bit peut, théoriquement gerer jusqu'à 200Po (Peta Octets) soit 200 000 Go.
> 
> ...



le g5 peut adresser 18 tera octets en ram
un utilisateur de maya a fait l'investissement de 8 barettes de 2 go chez crucial pour bosser sur maya
ci-joint lien pour info
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/forum....reve.php3?id_breve=427&var_recherche=net+info


----------



## nicogala (18 Novembre 2004)

Intéressant...doit on en déduire : 4Go dans un iMacG5 ?


----------



## bacman (18 Novembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant...doit on en déduire : 4Go dans un iMacG5 ?



absolument mais la barette de 2 go vaut quelques 900$ , il te faudra donc payer plus que pour ton seul imac avec ram d'origine


----------



## Zyrol (18 Novembre 2004)

bientot : plus de disques dur, que de la RAM pour acceder aux inforamtions encore plus vite !!!! par contre gare aux coupures de courant !!!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

Juste histoire de s'amuser, je pige pas tes 200 petaoctets :
si on adresse sur 64 bits, ça fait 2 puissance 64 adresses soit (2 puissance 4)x (2 puissance 60) soit 16 x (2 puissance 60) soit grosso modo 16 x (10 puissance 18)*.

10 9 = giga
10 12 = tera
10 15 = peta
10 18 = hexa

d'ou un adressage sur 64 bits donnerait en gros 16 hexaoctets d'adressage (à 1 octet par adresse parce que si on considère des mots de 8 octets, ça donne 128 hexaoctets)

Il s'agit d'adresses virtuelles.

Pour des raisons diverses et variées (adresses réservées, je suppose), l'adressage réel que sait gérer le PowerPC 970 se fait sur 42 bits (dixit IBM, c'est assez classique sur les 64 bits il me semble), soit un espace d'adressage de 4 Teraoctets (il sait gérer les adresses virtuelles sur 64 bits, ce qui doit permettre de faire de la pagination, si je ne dis pas de bêtises).

je suppose que c'est la taille de la mémoire physique effectivement gérable. C'est presque mesquin   Il faudrait vérifier que Apple gère effectivement cet espace. Au moyen-âge informatique, si je ne dis pas de bêtises, l'adressage théorique des processeurs 68000 était sur 24 bits, puis celui des 68030-68040 sur 24 ou 32 bits.

Apple utilisa un certain temps la version 24 bits compatible 68000, soit 64 Megaoctets en principe, mais apple réservant 2 bits, on travaillait en fait su 22 bits soit 4 Megaoctets : limite de la mémoire gérable sur les macs jusqu'à la sortie des ROM "32 bits-clean" qui permirent de passer à 4 Go théoriques et 1 Go en pratique, je crois

Tes 200 petatoctest, MarcMame, correspondent-ils à un adressage sur combien (a priori 58 bits donneraient en gros 128 petaoctets, et 59 256 petaoctets) ?




* il suffit juste de savoir que 2 puissance 10 ça fait en gros 1000 soit 10 puissance 3


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> le g5 peut adresser 18 tera octets en ram
> un utilisateur de maya a fait l'investissement de 8 barettes de 2 go chez crucial pour bosser sur maya
> ci-joint lien pour info
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/forum....reve.php3?id_breve=427&var_recherche=net+info



C'est pluôt 18 hexaoctets et non petaoctets (enfin 16 si on considère des puissances de 2 : 1 mega = 1024 ; 18 si on considère des décimaux : 1 mega = 1000)


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant...doit on en déduire : 4Go dans un iMacG5 ?



et même plus si les barrettes deviennent plus grosses.

Je vous rappelle que le Mac SE30 (oui le petit compact à gueule de macplus), sorti en 89, gérait en théorie 4 megaoctets au départ (adressage 24/22 bits) puis avec l'extension "mode 32" rendant la rom "32 bits clean" beaucoup plus. Physiquement, on pouvait (on peut) installer 128 Mo dedans (il y 8 emplacements et les mémoires 16 bits compatibles du point de vue des broches sont sorties quelques année après l'apparition du SE30).

pas mal pour une bécane d 89, non ?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pluôt 18 hexaoctets et non petaoctets (enfin 16 si on considère des puissances de 2 : 1 mega = 1024 ; 18 si on considère des décimaux : 1 mega = 1000)


Tu as raison, je me suis vautré dans le calcul. 
La théorie c'est 18 HexaBytes, soit 18000 Po, soit 18 000 000 To soit 18 000 000 000 Go adressables.


----------



## vico_la_chips (6 Octobre 2022)

haha les barrettes de 2go de RAM pas encore sortie,c'est bien un forum de 2004


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bon, en pratique, les PowerMac G5 (5 générations de Juin 2003 à fin 2005) supportent, selon les modèles, 4 ou 8 Go de Ram, sauf ceux de la dernière génération (late 2005) qui supportent 16 Go. Les modèles des 4 générations antérieures supportent 4 Go pour l'entrée de gamme, et 8 Go pour le haut de gamme, à l'exception des "late 2004" (3ème génération) qui sont limités à 4 Go.

Il n'y a pas que le processeur qui fixe la limite de la Ram, le contrôleur mémoire joue aussi un rôle, et il semblerait que sur ces machines, Apple ait encore fait son petit mesquin à ce niveau !


----------



## dandu (9 Octobre 2022)

Ben c'est surtout qu'à l'époque, l'Athlon non plus supportait pas 1 To de RAM.

Y a une limite sur le CPU (même en 64 bits, y a eu pas mal de CPU limités à 40 ou 48 bits pour des raisons pratiques), le contrôleur mémoire mais aussi sur les technologies de mémoire. En DDR1 ou DDR2, on n'a jamais eu de grosses capacités pour les barrettes. Même actuellement, si c'est possible sur un Mac Pro, ça demande des trucs spécifiques : les CPU d'Apple sont particuliers pour gérer ça (2 To au lieu de 1 To)


----------

